# Cannondale Trail 24



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Hallo,

nach vielem lesen und inspirieren hier wollte ich für meinen Sohn auch ein Fahrrad aufbauen.
Angefangen hatte er mit einem 12" irgendwas "Zirkusfahrrad" welches alt, ausgeblichen und bunt war. Leider habe ich keine Bilder vom Anfang gemacht aber ich wollte wenigstens das es ordentlich aussieht also hab ich es blau lackieren lassen, V Brake Sockel vorn anschweißen lassen und paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht. Zum Schluss sah es dann so aus.


----------



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Da das 12" natürlich nicht so lange passt kam dann ein Frog 48 16" dazu das ohne weitere Anpassung gefahren wurde. Danach wurde es ein 20" Frog 55 an dem nur wenig verändert wurden. Neuer Sattel inkl. Stütze, Pedale und das Felgenband wurde durch Tesafilm ersetzt.
So nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Umbau. Da eine Federgabel gewünscht wurde und die RST first air eine der wenigen Federgabeln für Kinderbikes ist hab ich geschaut wo die mal verbaut wurden. So wurde es ein Cannondale Trail 24 mit der besagten Gabel in einem sehr gepflegtem Zustand.
Also erstmal Bestandsaufnahme gemacht und ab auf die Waage. 
Ernüchterndes Ergebnis 11,87kg.
Da musste also echt was passieren. Plan war eigentlich unter 10kg. Der Umbau auf 1x10 stande eh fest also Teile bestellen und los geht es.
Mit Erstaunen musste ich dann feststellen das doch keine Steckkassette verbaut wurde aber die Teile lagen nun auch schon ein Stück zuhause also musste anders als geplant noch ne neue Nabe verbaut werden. ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Original Hinterrad 1341 g


----------



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Also ne XT Nabe besorgt und Sapim D-light Speichen in passender länge eingespeicht und ne Shimano 11-42 Kassette montiert.
Gewicht lag nun bei 1374g also bisschen schwerer als original aber auch kein gravierender Ausreißer.


----------



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Da der Rahmen schon einen innenverlegten Bowdenzug für die Bremse im Oberrohr hatte und mich die Verbindung vom Oberrohr zu der Hinterachse angelacht habe hab ich mir nach reichlicher Überlegung doch dazu entschlossen mir einen langen Bohrer zu schweisen und das Projekt von hinten durch den Rahmen zu wagen.


----------



## Ghosters (30. April 2019)

Und siehe da, da war doch eine Verbindung, also nur noch vorn raus und schon war die ganze Sache ganz aufgeräumt. Bringt zwar auf der Waage keine Negativ Gewicht aber es sieht halt einfach aufgeräumt aus. Vorn ein Loch gebohrt und dann mir der Feile noch schön schräg raus das da nix knickt.


----------



## Ghosters (2. Mai 2019)

Nach einiger Zeit ging es dann auch weiter am Fahrrad. Da die originale Bereifung nicht sehr grob war und das Budget begrenzt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nur den Vorderreifen zu tauschen.
So wurde es ein Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10 mit 420g. 
Der Originale war mit 618g deutlich schwerer. Hier liegt also auch noch ein bisschen Potential um nochmal 200g zu sparen wenn der Hinterreifen noch gewechselt werden.


----------



## joglo (3. Mai 2019)

hi, sieht vielversprechend aus.
Ich hab auch mal ein Trail 24 als Basis benutzt (ist nicht viel davon übrig geblieben) und hier Ergebnis und Teileliste/Gewichte (vlt. für Dich interessant) vorgestellt https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14762435.


----------

